# Removing new construction window and installing a replacement!



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Can you post some pics of this window inside and out?
Does it have a nailing fin that goes under the siding?
What type of siding?

Usually I give the outside of the brickmould measurement and the rough opening measurement. Then they make me a window to fit that.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

you can very easily get a replacement. its a custom order thats all

you can easily get a window that doesnt have the nailing flange make sure they have hurricane straps installed and be sure to follow the shimming pattern shown on the install guideline. god only knows how many windows ive seen installed incorrectly and dont operate. its a service call nightmare


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you know someone in the business, why would you be ask people who have never even seen it before.
It would be best to have them come out and take a look at what you have and figure out what's best for your situation.


----------



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

The point was I can basically get a several hundred dollar window for nothing. They get truck loads of windows that people have special ordered and not picked up, cancelled orders, etc. they are not contractors but have basic knowledge. I know how to install window just not sure on how to perfectly deal up and trim out a replacement going into bare frame.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Can you post some pics of the old window inside and out?
Does it have a nailing fin that goes under the siding?
What type of siding?

The new window has a nailing fin on it? wood brickmould? renovation brickmould? or what?

[/QUOTE]

If it is free and a good quality window it may be worth a few headaches and alterations.

Please answer the above questions.

Smaller is easier then bigger, you can carefully remove existing trim, fill in the opening, patch the strips of drywall in and reuse your casing.

Or not patch and go with wider casing, make it a focal point.


----------



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

The siding is vinyl. The window has no nailing flanges and is vinyl. Its very close to exact fit. Just not sure if "professional" way to trim and seal exterior. I did read about brick mould. All my other windows have j channel so I wondered if there is variations of brick mould I could use so it didnt stand out so much. I will try to get pics.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the problem now is that you state you have vinyl.. if you dont get a window thats an exact fit between the jchannel your going to have to reframe the opening and strip and replace siding.. what your saving on the window your going to just end up spending on framing material, siding and siding trim. 

with retrofit windows its harder to get a good seal on them. your most definitley going to have to remove siding above it to install a proper cap flashing


----------



## MikeVila (Nov 2, 2008)

Like said its almost exact size. If anything will have to add 2x6 to header as filler. My thoughts were install window flush to exterior sheeting, Great Stuff any voids. Install brick mold around window, install j channel around brick mold to allow siding to butt up seem least. Making sure to properly caulk. Not really worried about removing siding. Has to be $600 window at very least I can basically get for well under $100 and do all labor myself. Just want to get proper installation techniques as I do nothing shoddy or half ass.
If its in opinion that can't get perfect seal and longevity I would not bother.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

your seal between brickmold and J is going to be the seal to watch over time. Even if you seal it up good now, later it might not be sealed, always a spot to keep an eye on if you live there. There is a cpvc brickmold that would work in your situation.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Other them some caulking behind the nailing flange before it's installed there is no caulking needed in a proper new constrution install when there's a nailing fin. All the sealing is done with self sticking window tape that lays over the nailing fin.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

As I understand the new window is vinyl and has a nail fin.
Fill in the opening as needed on the sides and top. Can fill it all in on the top or bottom, or split it between the two. If lineing up the top with other windows on the same wall matters then fill in the bottom.
Drywall patch the inside or go with wider trim, make it stand out, be focal point.
On the exterior it usually looks best if your brickmould can be the same all around or at least same on 2 sides. I have seen where they go with a wider brick mould on the top.
Could peel back some siding and make brickmould all the same, would only need new flashing above the window and new J as you would actually end up cutting the siding a little shorter (maybe 1/2" to 2" or whatever you choose for brick mould.
Use Vinyl lumber, or regular lumber and cap it in metal.









Tops are wider then the sides which are wider then the bottom.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

MikeVila said:


> The siding is vinyl. *The window has no nailing flanges* and is vinyl. Its very close to exact fit. Just not sure if "professional" way to trim and seal exterior. I did read about brick mould. All my other windows have j channel so I wondered if there is variations of brick mould I could use so it didnt stand out so much. I will try to get pics.


This is totally doable, you'll just need to take special care flashing it and it may take some creativity to fill in the space between the new window and the siding. Do you have the access and expertise to use a metal brake? If so, you can bend trim to fit any size gaps, as well as a proper head flashing/drip cap. If not, it will be a little bit trickier. 
Is the window under an overhang or completely exposed? If it is covered, you can feel a bit more confident muddling your way through it. If it is exposed, you might consider some professional assistance to insure that it is done properly.


----------

